# Nfa alumni



## cda (Nov 18, 2010)

http://www.firehouse.com/news/top-headlines/instructor-injured-national-fire-academy

http://www.forumworld.com/arson-investigations/read.php?3,12113


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 18, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to the good Dr. for a speedy recovery.


----------



## smeismer (Nov 18, 2010)

prayers for a quick recovery indeed.


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 19, 2010)

I am glad that he is in better conditions than the first news flash indicated...... Hope he has a speedy recovery , Can't wait to hear the tall tales in class about this adventure.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 19, 2010)

Yup, after he recovers I'm sure it will become part of his class, he's a great guy.......Speedy recovery James!


----------



## cda (Nov 19, 2010)

Re: Munger Injured but OK

Posted by: PMK140 (IP Logged)

Date: November 18, 2010 06:15PM

I just got off the phone with Jim's brother David.

Jim's injury to his arm is serious, but not life threatening. He had surgery last night and is expected to be out of the hospital today or within days.

I expressed all of our concerns to David and asked him to pass along all of our best wishes.

Pat Kennedy, CFEI, CFPS, MIFireE

http://www.forumworld.com/arson-investigations/read.php?3,12113,12137#msg-12137


----------

